# [OT] Wer wird Millionär - Gentoo Edition [gelöst ;-)]

## Earthwings

Spielregeln:

- Wie jedes Quiz wird das ganze langweilig, wenn man Google oder ähnliches einsetzt. Also ehrlich sein und direkt beantworten.

- Lösungsvorschläge einfach als Antwort posten, so in der Art von "A, B, C, D, A, B, C, D, A, B, C, D, A, B".

- Ne kommentierte Lösung gibts demnächst an dieser Stelle.

Edit: Siehe unten

Wer Wird Millionär :: Gentoo Edition

100 Euro oder Zum Aufwärmen

- Gentoo-Linux ist

(A) von BSD abgespalten

(B) Microsofts neuester Streich

(C) eine sogenannte Meta-Distribution

(D) ein Plugin für den Windows Media Player

250 Euro oder Das Kind braucht einen Namen

- Der Name Gentoo Linux kommt von

(A) der Abkürzung des englischen "Genius to Linux" Projektes.

(B) einem umgangssprachlichen, lautmalerischen englischen Wort für "schnell" bzw. "smart"

(C) dem Namen einer Pinguin-Art mit einem kleinen weißen Streifen auf dem Kopf

(D) einem bekannten amerikanischen Waschmittelhersteller, der Gentoo finanziell unterstützt

500 Euro oder Leute

- Der "Erfinder" von Gentoo Linux ist

(A) Linus Torvalds aka ltorvalds

(B) Daniel Robbins aka drobbins

(C) Peter Johanson aka latexer

(D) Kurt Lieber aka klieber

1.000 Euro oder Wichtige Nebensachen

- Version 4.4 von XFree86 ist nicht im Portage-Tree, weil

(A) die Gentoo-Entwickler faule Hunde sind, die mit dem ebuild nicht nachkommen.

(B) die neue Lizenz einen Abschnitt enthält, nach dem man bei der Veröffentlichung auf die Verwendung von XFree86 hinweisen muss

(C) die neue Lizenz einen Abschnitt enthält, nach dem nur SCO aka MS Linux XFree86 verwenden darf

(D) Gentoo die Lizenz-Politik von Debian übernommen hat, mit der XFree86's neue Lizenz nicht vereinbar ist.

2.000 Euro oder Portage-Trendsetting

- /etc/portage/package.unmask wird verwendet um

(A) hart-maskierte Pakete zu demaskieren

(B) soft- oder ~arch-maskierte Pakete zu demaskieren

(C) Pakete aus dem Portage-Tree auszublenden

(D) für bestimmte Pakete die Verwendung der stabilen/instabilen Version vorzugeben

4.000 Euro oder Abk.

- Ein [ebuild F R ] in emerge --pretend bedeutet

(A) Das Paket muss neu installiert werden (R=rebuild), da es beim letzten Mal fehlgeschlagen ist (F=failed)

(B) Das Paket ist bereits installiert und wird ersetzt (R=replace), muss aber per Hand heruntergeladen werden (F=fetch restrictions)

(C) Die letzte Installation des Pakets ist fehlgeschlagen und muss wiederholt werden (R=replace), das wird daher zuerst erledigt (F=first)

(D) Das Paket ist für die Funktionalität von Gentoo erforderlich (R=required) und wird deswegen vor allen anderen Paketen installiert (F=first).

8.000 Euro oder Kernelversionen

- Woher haben die love-sources ihren Namen?

(A) Von ihrem ursprünglichen Maintainer Lovechild

(B) experimentelle "bleeding edge" Version von Linus Torvalds:  Linus tOrValds Experimental kernel sources

(C) sehr kurz für "LOw chances this VErsion will not blow up your computer"

(D) Vom Spitznamen von Kernelguru Andrew "Love" Morton.

16.000 Euro oder Gentoo slang

- Ist ein Paket "geslottet", dann heißt das so viel wie

(A) die ebuilds haben verschiedene Revisionsnummern (-r1, r2, ...)

(B) es kann nicht auf allen Architekturen (x86, ppc, amd64 etc) installiert werden

(C) mehrere Entwickler verwalten die ebuild-Versionen

(D) mehrere Versionen des Pakets können gleichzeitig installiert sein.

32.000 Euro oder command line tools

- Folgender Befehl gibt nicht die USE flags aus, die gimp verwendet

(A) etcat -u gimp

(B) qpkg -vv gimp

(C) equery uses gimp

(D) grep IUSE $(equery which gimp)

64.000 Euro oder Mir bastle uns a Ibild

- Im ebuild kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.2-r1.ebuild hat die Variable ${PV} folgenden Wert:

(A) 3.2.2-r1

(B) "" (nicht gesetzt)

(C) kde-libs-3.2.2-r1

(D) 3.2.2

128.000 oder Geschichtliches

- Ursprünglich hieß Gentoo Linux

(A) Aschon

(B) Enoch

(C) Iseit

(D) Obis

256.000 Euro oder Physik mochte ich noch nie

- Die Anzahl der Beiträge im Gentoo-Forum liegt etwa bei

(A) 0,01 Gigahertz mal Sekunden.

(B) 1 Tonne pro Gramm.

(C) 150.000 Mikrojahre pro Stunde

(D) 1 Attomol

512.000 Euro oder Überflüssiges Wissen

- Der Thread mit den meisten Antworten ist

(A) "So, what did you name YOUR computer(s)?" mit über 1600 Antworten

(B) "CFLAGS Central" mit über 700 Antworten

(C) "GCC 3.4" mit über 1100 Antworten

(D) "The Gentoo Icon Set (you may also request)" mit über 600 Antworten

1.024.000 Euro oder Nur wahre Fans wissen

- Bug #1 in Bugzilla (https://bugs.gentoo.org)

(A) enthält die erste Version von portage als Anhang (attachment)

(B) war ein "Test-Bug" und ist "RESOLVED".

(C) existiert nicht.

(D) ist immer noch als "NEW" markiertLast edited by Earthwings on Sat Apr 24, 2004 11:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bmichaelsen

C,C,B,B,A,B,A,D,B?,D,B,A,A,D?

nix nachgeschaut.

EDIT:

Mist. Einen 50-50-Joker hätte ich gebraucht ...Last edited by bmichaelsen on Fri Apr 23, 2004 12:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rad

c,c,b,b,a,b,a,d,b,a,b,a,a,c ?

----------

## noleti

C, C, B, B, A, B, A, A, D, A, D(?), A, A, B

Tja dann habe ich wohl "nur" 8k  gewonnen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Genone

Ich glaub da fehlt ne Klausel: Entwickler sind von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen   :Wink: 

----------

## sirro

C,C,B,B,A,B,A,D,B,D,?,?,A,?

also 64k wenn das alles richtig ist...

Soll ich dir meine Bankverbindung per PN schicken?   :Very Happy: 

BTW: Nette Idee! Hat Spass gemacht.

----------

## skipjack

Hi, sowas kanns ja mal wieder nur im gentoo forum geben  :Wink: 

C,C,C,D,A,A,A,A,D,A,B,B,A,D,

?????????????????????????????

Und wo is nun mein Mineralwasser??

Oh mann ich hab bestimmt alles falsch.. also nicht hauen  :Wink: 

ciao euer Skipjack  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Irgendwo bei >=32k würd ich anfangen zu den Jokern zu greifen und vermutlich bald aufhören. Aber als Moderator muss ich doch eigentlich dort sitzen und die Fragen stellen, oder? Zu dumm, dass ich nicht einmal nen Fernseher habe und die Sendung nur ein halbes Mal gesehen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Carlo

@Earthwings: Wirklich eine witzige Idee! Weiterentwickelt zu einem interaktivem Fragebogen, mit Ergebnisanalyse und Links zu weiterführendem Informationsangebot, könnte dies für den einen oder anderen ganz hilfreich sein. Daß Gentoo mal Rabpu geheißen hat, muß aber wirklich nicht jeder wissen.  :Wink: 

Carlo

----------

## bmichaelsen

Hmmm, DM-Millionär wäre ich ja immerhin geworden.   :Wink: 

----------

## neonik

Ich wills auch mal probieren!

Nun...

C, C, B, B, A, B, A, D, B, D, B, A, A, C

Die Frage mit dem ursprunglichen Namen von Gentoo ist wirklich toll... ich habe nämlich wirklich nun keine Ahnung wies hieß  :Smile: 

Die Gigahertz-Sekunden-Frage finde ich auch großartig, weil ich mir eigentlich hier ebenfalls nicht so sicher bin.

----------

## Earthwings

So, hier kommt die Lösung... bmichaelsen war ja verdammt schnell und auch noch fast alles richtig... Hut ab   :Smile:  Der Rest ähnlich, war wohl zu einfach   :Razz: 

Komisch nur, dass fast alle Antwort "A" bei der Anzahl der Beiträge haben. Hoffentlich hab ich da nicht selbst was durcheinandergebracht... meine Lösung wäre also

C, C, B, B, A, B, A, D, B, D, B, B, A, C

Lösung

100 Euro oder Zum Aufwärmen

- Gentoo-Linux ist

(A) von BSD abgespalten

(B) Microsofts neuester Streich

(C) eine sogenannte Meta-Distribution

(D) ein Plugin für den Windows Media Player

250 Euro oder Das Kind braucht einen Namen

- Der Name Gentoo Linux kommt von

(A) der Abkürzung des englischen "Genius to Linux" Projektes.

(B) einem umgangssprachlichen, lautmalerischen englischen Wort für "schnell" bzw. "smart"

(C) dem Namen einer Pinguin-Art mit einem kleinen weißen Streifen auf dem Kopf

Google hat ein paar Bilder.

(D) einem bekannten amerikanischen Waschmittelhersteller, der Gentoo finanziell unterstützt

[url=http://www.roesch-swiss.ch/L-neu!LinuxVollwaschmittel.htm]Das[/url] ist die einzige mir bekannte Beziehung zwischen Linux und Waschmittelherstellern  :Wink: 

500 Euro oder Leute

- Der "Erfinder" von Gentoo Linux ist

(A) Linus Torvalds aka ltorvalds

Gab Linux seinen Namen

(B) Daniel Robbins aka drobbins

Hier gibts ein Interview mit ihm.

(C) Peter Johanson aka latexer

Gentoo developer

(D) Kurt Lieber aka klieber

Ebenfalls, wurde auch mal im GWN vorgestellt

1.000 Euro oder Wichtige Nebensachen

- Version 4.4 von XFree86 ist nicht im Portage-Tree, weil

(A) die Gentoo-Entwickler faule Hunde sind, die mit dem ebuild nicht nachkommen.

(B) die neue Lizenz einen Abschnitt enthält, nach dem man bei der Veröffentlichung auf die Verwendung von XFree86 hinweisen muss

Eine der vielen Diskussionen zu dem Thema gabs auf der dev-mailingliste.

(C) die neue Lizenz einen Abschnitt enthält, nach dem nur SCO aka MS Linux XFree86 verwenden darf

(D) Gentoo die Lizenz-Politik von Debian übernommen hat, mit der XFree86's neue Lizenz nicht vereinbar ist.

2.000 Euro oder Portage-Trendsetting

- /etc/portage/package.unmask wird verwendet um

(A) hart-maskierte Pakete zu demaskieren

(B) soft- oder ~arch-maskierte Pakete zu demaskieren

Geht über ACCEPT_KEYWORDS in /etc/make.conf bzw. /etc/portage/package.keywords

(C) Pakete aus dem Portage-Tree auszublenden

Mit /usr/portage/packages, evtl. auch /etc/portage/packages (kann das jmd. bestätigen?)

(D) für bestimmte Pakete die Verwendung der stabilen/instabilen Version vorzugeben

/etc/portage/packages.keywords. Siehe man portage

4.000 Euro oder Abk.

- Ein [ebuild F R ] in emerge --pretend bedeutet

(A) Das Paket muss neu installiert werden (R=rebuild), da es beim letzten Mal fehlgeschlagen ist (F=failed)

(B) Das Paket ist bereits installiert und wird ersetzt (R=replace), muss aber per Hand heruntergeladen werden (F=fetch restrictions)

(C) Die letzte Installation des Pakets ist fehlgeschlagen und muss wiederholt werden (R=replace), das wird daher zuerst erledigt (F=first)

(D) Das Paket ist für die Funktionalität von Gentoo erforderlich (R=required) und wird deswegen vor allen anderen Paketen installiert (F=first).

8.000 Euro oder Kernelversionen

- Woher haben die love-sources ihren Namen?

(A) Von ihrem ursprünglichen Maintainer Lovechild

Mittlerweile verwaltet steel300 die love-sources. love-sources bauen auf den mm-sources auf und ergänzen diese um ein paar weitere patches. Im Portage-Tree sind die love-sources nicht.

(B) experimentelle "bleeding edge" Version von Linus Torvalds:  Linus tOrValds Experimental kernel sources

(C) sehr kurz für "LOw chances this VErsion will not blow up your computer"

(D) Vom Spitznamen von Kernelguru Andrew "Love" Morton.

Von eben diesem sind die mm-sources - der Spitzname ist aber erfunden

16.000 Euro oder Gentoo slang

- Ist ein Paket "geslottet", dann heißt das so viel wie

(A) die ebuilds haben verschiedene Revisionsnummern (-r1, r2, ...)

(B) es kann nicht auf allen Architekturen (x86, ppc, amd64 etc) installiert werden

(C) mehrere Entwickler verwalten die ebuild-Versionen

(D) mehrere Versionen des Pakets können gleichzeitig installiert sein.

Zwar kann man auch von nicht "geslotteten" Paketen mehrere Versionen gleichzeitig installieren, doch kommen die sich normalerweise in die Quere (d.h. überschreiben Dateien, die die andere Version benötigt). Beispiele für Pakete in verschiedenen SLOTs sind KDE-3.1/3.2, Apache 1/2, gimp 1.2/2.0, alle Kernelversionen. Übrigens werden bei einem Update über einen SLOT hinaus (z.B. beim Update von KDE 3.1 auf 3.2) die Pakete in emerge --pretend als "N" und nicht "U" markiert, was häufig für Verwirrung sorgt.

32.000 Euro oder command line tools

- Folgender Befehl gibt nicht die USE flags aus, die gimp verwendet

(A) etcat -u gimp

(B) qpkg -vv gimp

Die "very verbose" Ausgabe von qpkg gibt nur Pfad zum ebuild und CPVR (category, package, version, release) aus. etcat, equery sind Bestandteil von gentoolkit

(C) equery uses gimp

(D) grep IUSE $(equery which gimp)

64.000 Euro oder Mir bastle uns a Ibild

- Im ebuild kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.2-r1.ebuild hat die Variable ${PV} folgenden Wert:

(A) 3.2.2-r1

(B) "" (nicht gesetzt)

(C) kde-libs-3.2.2-r1

(D) 3.2.2

Nützlich, um beispielsweise die URI für das Quellpaket anzugeben. Variablen sind nützlich, das es das "Version bumping" erleichtert - im besten Fall reicht es, dem ebuild einen neuen Namen zu geben.

128.000 oder Geschichtliches

- Ursprünglich hieß Gentoo Linux

(A) Aschon

(B) Enoch

Ebenfalls hier nachzulesen. Carlo könnte noch ein paar Details von Rabpu verraten...

(C) Iseit

(D) Obis

256.000 Euro oder Physik mochte ich noch nie

- Die Anzahl der Beiträge im Gentoo-Forum liegt etwa bei

(A) 0,01 Gigahertz mal Sekunden.

 0,01 GHz * sec = 0,01 * 10^9 / sec * sec = 10^7 = 10 Millionen.

(B) 1 Tonne pro Gramm.

1 t / g = 1000 kg / g = 10^6 = 1 Million

(C) 150.000 Mikrojahre pro Stunde

3 * 5 * 10^4 * 365 * 24 h / h = 3 * 365 * 5 * 24 * 10^4 =~ 10^3 * 10^2 * 10^4 = 10^9 = 1 Milliarde

(D) 1 Attomol

=~ 10^-18 * 6 * 10^23 = 600.000

512.000 Euro oder Überflüssiges Wissen

- Der Thread mit den meisten Antworten ist

(A) "So, what did you name YOUR computer(s)?" mit über 1600 Antworten

https://forums.gentoo.org/statistics.php

(B) "CFLAGS Central" mit über 700 Antworten

(C) "GCC 3.4" mit über 1100 Antworten

(D) "The Gentoo Icon Set (you may also request)" mit über 600 Antworten

1.024.000 Euro oder Nur wahre Fans wissen

- Bug #1 in Bugzilla (https://bugs.gentoo.org)

(A) enthält die erste Version von portage als Anhang (attachment)

(B) war ein "Test-Bug" und ist "RESOLVED".

(C) existiert nicht.

Zumindest nicht mehr. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1

(D) ist immer noch als "NEW" markiert

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

> - Die Anzahl der Beiträge im Gentoo-Forum liegt etwa bei
> 
> (A) 0,01 Gigahertz mal Sekunden.
> 
> (B) 1 Tonne pro Gramm.
> ...

 

Mist, Ich hatte gelesen die Frequenz der Beiträge und das für eine Fangfrage gehalten - mit Tonnen und Gramm kommt man kaum auf 1/s ... war wohl schon zu spät (0:40)...

----------

## Carlo

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> (B) Enoch
> 
> Ebenfalls hier nachzulesen. Carlo könnte noch ein paar Details von Rabpu verraten...

 

Hm, ist rot13 nicht die übliche "Nicht-Verschlüsselung"?

Carlo

----------

## Inte

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Hm, ist rot13 nicht die übliche "Nicht-Verschlüsselung"?

 Probier mal den Kenny Translator aus.  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## neonik

Aww... hab mich verzählt! Trotzdem eine tolle Quiz-Idee!

----------

